# aucky's Reflex Silver MKVII Golf R detail (CarPro)



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Right then. 2 Weeks after picking it up I'm ready to give the new Golf a thourough detail. 
No editing or arty pics here I'm afraid, just an old point and shoot camera!

Here it is:



First job, wheels.





Generally mucky, Golf R front brakes are VERY dusty!





Wheels were jetwashed, soaked in 1:10 solution of AF Imperial, and agitated with a range of brushes. Despite the wheels being off the car, the EZ brush was necessary to reach the groove that sits behind the spokes.







Rinsed off



Doused in CarPro Iron-X











Not too bad, but stubborn areas were then treated with Iron-X paste to remove any remaining contamination.





Wheels were given a second hit to make sure it was all removed, then jet washed off.

Process repeated for Tardis.

Then, the wheels were given a final wash in a fairly strong 1:3 G101 solution



Rinsed off, blow dried and brought inside to dry/warm up.





Arches scrubbed with APC and rinsed, then Tardis and rinsed





Wheels given 2 wipedowns with straight IPA, now time to apply Cquartz DLUX

Inner barrells applied with the applicator and spokes with a make up pad









Wheels given 2 coats and left indoor over night to fully cure.
Wheel bolt covers soaked and brushed with soapy water, dried, IPA, and coated in DLUX.



Snowfoam with VeltPro Combo 2 snow foam laced with a bit of G101



Shuts and trim cleaned with brushes and a little extra APC









Jetted off, then washed with Dodo Juice BTBM and CarPro Merino lambs wool mitt. (2 bucket method & grit guard)



Next decontamination. It probably doesnt show in the pics but it was very lightly raining all day, like a fine mist. This meant that IX etc were getting diluted, but it also meant I could up the dwell time.

Heavily doused in Iron-x









I was expecting worse tbh. 
Process was then repeated for Taris, followed by another snowfoam wash, another BTBM wash, and Pat dried with a big yellow fluffy towell. 
After close inspection I decided that clay wouldn't be necessary on this occasion.

Wheels back on and rolled inside for polishing



[/QUOTE]

Polished with CarPro Essence via 3M rotary and Hexlogic pads





There was a bit of a 'stain' on the roof that needed some more intensive polishing but I pretty much got there in the end



New sill protector plates coated in DLUX



And fitted onto polished sills





Very pleased how OEM they look!

Exhausts polished with a foam drill bit cone and Autosol. Clean vs dirty



Backbox polished up a little





The Clean tips wiped down with IPA and coated with DLUX





Glass polsihed with Gtechniq G4 and Clean with G6, then coated in Dlux (all windows)





Gloss plastics on the front bumper were coated with DLUX. Glass coated with FlyBy Forte. 
This was my first time with Forte and I muched preferred the application to GTechniq G1.

Time for CQUK.

Applicator prepped



Applied in sections and residue removed with the supplied suede towell and a second buf with a short pile MF.





Left overnight to cure, now to be topped with Reload







http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n264/Aucky89/Golf%20R%20detail%20August%202016/Golf%20R%20detail%20August%202016%20-%202/P1020048_zps****higv.jpg



6 or 7 (I can't remember) layers in total

Trim dressed in Dlux, seals dressed in SV Seal Feed





Interior trim dressed with Werkstat Satin


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Rolled outside for inspection











Obligatory beading shots









I'm still waiting for some decent weather / light to get some proper 'after' shots. It's been so dreary his week!

Unpictured:
Calipers and arches dressed with DLUX
ECS jack pads fitted


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice detail mate, car looks stunning, how come you applied 6-7 coats of Cquartz, I done two and still got loads left to do 3 cars.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

chongo said:


> Nice detail mate, car looks stunning, how come you applied 6-7 coats of Cquartz, I done two and still got loads left to do 3 cars.


It was 6-7 coats of reload, just one of CQuartz. I kinda wish I'd done a second though.

...I like layers


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice job!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Lovely job matey  I keep saying I'm going to try some CQuartz when I eventually get through all the other coatings on the garage shelf first :wall:


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Beautiful job, lovely car and excellent write up, not to mention the hard work put in. Cheers for sharing.

Richard


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Superb job done,looks good thanks for sharing.


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Brilliant!!


----------



## arkadur (Oct 22, 2014)

Great Work! Specialy on the wheels! 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Superb job mate and attention to detail. Those wheels really do make the R


----------



## jonesyFX (May 11, 2011)

Wow mate, great work and attention to detail as said above.

Top job and lovely looking motor!


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Ooooh lala, this makes me want to buy a silver car


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

I think you misssed a bit on the bonnet, just kidding, excellent work and excellent write up, I'd be scared to take it out on the road after all that.


----------



## jeff C50 (Feb 1, 2015)

Stunning job,looks absolutely fantastic.My ocd is glad you cleaned the back box too 👍😊


----------



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

Nice job mate! Cant believe how well the exhaust box came up, and how run down it was for such a new car!


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Great work on a stunning car mate. Not many silver 7R's about. 

Any of it beside the Trophy?


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks brilliant!


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Great job and pics on a stunning car. Don't see many in silver.


----------



## johnnyg (Jan 5, 2008)

stunning car buddy very good attention to detail :thumb:


----------



## James_G (Mar 6, 2009)

Fantastic work, really impressive. 

Little bit of garage floor envy too. Polished concrete and then some kind of coating?


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

James_G said:


> Fantastic work, really impressive.
> 
> Little bit of garage floor envy too. Polished concrete and then some kind of coating?


Good spot! It needs a clean though.

Altroprime EP Dawn


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Great work, I used to love Werkstat prot, can you still get it?


Gonz.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Lovely job mate.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice job:thumb:


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

great gonzo said:


> Great work, I used to love Werkstat prot, can you still get it?
> 
> Gonz.


I don't think you can get any of the Werkstatt stuff anymore. Carlack is supposed to be similar. 
Luckily I bought a couple of bottles of Prime Strong before it disappeared!


----------



## plodwyn (Oct 17, 2007)

I think Werkstat is still available only from USA. They have a website but think shipping is expensive


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

This is absolutely stunning and a real credit to you and your hard work! Its the first one I've ever seen in silver and think it looks incredible and i'm so glad you chose the pretoria alloys as they make the car look so much better.

I've got a reflex silver mk5 golf gti and would love a 7r at some point in the future, this has given me something to seriously consider:argie:

Congrats


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

This looks incredible Aucky, awesome finish!


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job, looking very good.

Makes me want a silver one, maybe next time!


----------

